# SRAM Brakes vs Shimano Brakes vs Camp brakes



## pina2 (Jul 28, 2013)

Is there anything special about the brakes, or do you really see the difference in braking?

More specific - SRAM shifters - do they brake any differently with SRAM or Shimano or Campi brake?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

At this point all of the manufacturers engineer their brakes to work best w/ their levers, as a system. They will of course function when mixed up, but for the best performance you should match them up. Even using older Shimano brakes w/ new Shimano levers leads to not-quite-optimal performance. 
Leverage ratios and cable pull are slightly different between brands and designs, so they don't work best when mixed up.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

i've never mixed levers with diff brand brakes. but between all of the different brands and models of brakes i've never really noticed a difference.

i am running Campy centaur 10 brakes with chorus 11 shifters and found that they work just fine.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ran Sram Red brakes for a year or two before returning to Dura ace 7800. I think they work better than the Red even if they don't match


----------

